# New Tundra Frame



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Check this out. This is a few shots from Detroit of the Tundra Frame. It appears that the frame curves in back and is not boxed except up front. The quotes below are from autoblog, same with the pics.

Toyota made a big deal about the construction of the Tundra's frame, but to be honest, we're not sure that it matches up to the structures of the competition.

Where as the Tundra makes use of open C-channels under the bed, closed frame rails are used by Dodge, Ford, and GM on their newest designs. Closed sections, of course, are generally stronger and stiffer for the same mass.

Does this mean that the Tundra's frame is weaker than other comparable trucks? Certainly not -- but it is interesting that the company choose to use a construction technique that has been abandoned by the Big 3.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

did they spec a FGWR for that puppy.


----------



## cheesycoolguy (Jan 10, 2007)

I wonder if with the open C channels there is improved corrion resistance, nowhere for the water, salt dirt to get trapped.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Not sure


----------

